# I want to learn how to do checkering and stock engraving...



## Derek Edge (Dec 28, 2009)

I have decided that I want to learn how to checker and do  scene engraving/carving on gun stocks.  I have searched the web and found little info (websites such as this that offer informative help) on how to get started.  Would you guys have any information that could lead me in the right direction?


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 28, 2009)

Derek,

you are correct in the dirth of info on the net.

I make gun stock for a living - checkering is part of the job, and kinda get to feeling a bit alone out here! There is very little info on checkering and fewer people doing it anymore. It seems machines have taken over. The problems are the severe limits on what mechanical contraptions can do. I still get caught when someone points out that my work looks odd....it is because they have only seen what a machine can do. Sad sign of the times! (I have learned to pity them and no longer bite my tongue so as not to say what is really going through my mind   )

Dublin is a bit of a drive away from me. If you want to drive up here, you are most welcome to stop by the shop. I can help you get started and show you what I use and  how I go about doing it. Probably have an old stock laying around to use too. 

Start with Kennedy's book on stock carving and checkering. It is out of print, but still plenty of them around.There are others available, but none compare to his. My opinion of course. There are plenty of patterns and simple wording to how it is done. You will need tools. First learn with un-powered hand tools. Then switch to use the powered tools that attach to things like a Foredom. You will still have to finish your patterns by hand. Also get a veining or V-tool. Mr. Kennedy will explain why. You will also need some magnifiers - the kind that flip down and up. Not very powerful, but if you are over 30 - they sure come in handy. You will need a checkering cradle (home made is fine, mines 30+ years old). Good and abundant light from one direction. Windows don't count. and something not listed in any book - a large wall clock. Don't go more then 20 minutes at a time without stopping and stretching. If you don't, you will be a pretzel in no time. Pain is not conducive to good work!

When you want to get started, if I may suggest, use a bowl - not a flat piece of wood. Contrary to what is said just about everywhere. A flat piece of wood never happens on a stock. Curved surfaces are also a lot easier on your wrist. Since you are just beginning, you are going to feel it in your shoulders and neck.  The change in surface angles with a big bowl really helps. It also gets you use to keeping your arm straight and the tool perpendicular to the surface. Something you won't learn on flat wood. I also move the wood almost as much as the tool sometimes. 

Keep plenty of sandpaper handy. Makes a good eraser. Don't worry about going over the border the first few times you try to make a pattern. You have to train muscles, eyes, etc. on this new way of working together. It will come to you naturally in time. I still get a few whiskers from time to time, but gave up borders decades ago.  They just are not needed and a sign of a real professional. Guess I am a true burn out then?  hehe, or just plain gone over the edge more then likely.

Also, be aware everyone will want you to do it for them. When it takes you 2 days to do one panel, folks just don't understand why you burst out laughing at them when they offer a $100 or so for 4 panels. 

When you talk about carving scenes into wood, that is a different matter. I do scroll work and the like in muzzle loaders. No scenery though. The exotic wood grain is what creates all the scenery necessary. Pictures would only detract. Works well in plain grain though and will spruce it up. Just my way of doing things, other folks will likely differ of course.

I'll be glad to add things at you get started. Just keep updating here as you get going. It would be easy to turn this entry book - there are plenty already out there and they are a whole lot better at writing then I am.

If you get good enough, I'll be very happy to pass work on to you. My 53 year old wrists just don't like doing it any more and tell me about it all the time.

Here is a link to the galley on my website. This is some of the work I do with plenty of checkering shown: http://riflerestorer.com/gallery/gal.htm

Best of luck and welcome to a new world of fun!
Chris


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks Mr. Chris, that's a generous offer that I may just have to take you up on.  I will check into getting that book immediately.  A couple of questions. Is there a "starters tool kit" that could be purchased for a beginner such as myself?  What exactly would I need to get started, tool wise?  I've always been intrested in making older guns look great, and I have a old Model 60 Marlin .22 that I've had for years that I want to do a squirell engraving on the butt stock and some checkering on the forearm and pistol grip.  My plans are to practice on some scrap pieces first and then begin the task at hand.  Are there prints of such engravings that can be purchased or is it a matter of putting pencil to paper and coming up with my own scenery?  I'm very anxious to learn and appreciate greatly any advice you have to pass on.  And oh BTW, your gallery pics look awesome.  I absolutely love the Anshultz and the maple .270, great work!


----------



## RWK (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope this helps.

http://scmsysteminc.com/


----------



## allen short (Dec 30, 2009)

My father was a master craftsman and worked wood all of his life. Most have no idea what it takes to go the kind of work you are doing. Dad did very good. But nothing like you are doing. Your sharing was great. My opinion fro Kentucky.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have tried my hand at checkering a time or two on an old stevens i had. its very tedious and challenging. atleast with no prior experience. or all the tools for that matter. i got frustrated and just sawed the butt off. and the barrel. lol. but i no longer have it.


----------

